# MY BOYS



## LAZY J MINIS (Jul 29, 2009)

I LOVE TO READ ABOUT EVERY ONES DONKIES,AND WANTED TO TELL YOU ABOUT MINE. I HAVE A STANDARD AND A 30" MINI,BOTH ARE CHARMERS. SIMON MY STANDARD WAS GIVEN TO ME BY MY SISTER BECAUSE HE WAS BORN ON MY BIRTHDAY. THEADORE MY MINI CAME THRU A TRADE FOR A MARE AND SOME CASH. SIMON LOVES TO KISS ME AND FOLLOWS ME WHERE EVER I GO ON THE FARM. HE HAS RARELY SEEN A HALTER HE GOES WITH ME. THEN THERES THEADORE A REAL PEST AND A BIT DEVILISH, WHEN I WALK THRU THE PASTURES HE WILL FOLLOW ME WITH HIS NOSE OUT,EARS BACK LIKE HE WILL TAKE ME OUT. WHEN I STOP HIS HEAD COMES UP EARS UP AND A GOOFY LOOK ON HIS FACE, LIKE WHAT ARE WE DOING? HE ALSO HELPS ME WATER IF YOU CALL IT THAT. HE TAKES THE HOSE AND SHAKES HIS HEAD,BY THE TIME I GET IT FROM HIM I DON'T NEED A BATH,OR MAYBE I DO. I CAN'T IMAGINE MY LIFE WITH OUT THEM NOW. THANKS FOR LISTENING.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Long Ears portion of the forum. I'm from Missouri and have two 2 yr old jennets who are absolutely spoiled rotten



Cute stories about your donkeys. They sound very personable, and well, very "donkey"! Yes, they _are_ special critters indeed! (No, I'm not biased at all



)

p.s. We love long-eared pictures here, so if you have any of your boys, we'd love to see them!


----------



## RebelsHope (Jul 29, 2009)

How cute!! They sound like quite the pair!

Sounds like you should take Theadore with you to water the garden. . . he would make a great sprinkler.





I agree with Flat Creek . . . well love pictures of the long ears.


----------

